# InFocus IN76 Projector Problems *Video Attached



## iKokomo (Jun 3, 2016)

My InFocus IN76 is having a problem. Here is a link to the video on Youtube.





I click the button to turn it on, the fans spin up, the color wheel spins up and the light turns on. 
The problem is the light is dim and it shows a clear screen, not a blue or white projected screen, but clear, like a flashlight.

None of the buttons work after it turns on. I have to pull the plug from the wall in order to shut it off.

Does anyone know what the problem is? 

Thanks!


----------

